# What to do during off peak hours in afternoon



## John101 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi guys, I've been an Uber driver from last 2 years now, I've been assisting another local courier company Airet for Deliveries when Uber is a bit quiet in the afternoon.


----------



## Dic181 (Jul 8, 2016)

When it's a bit slow from 10am I go to the nearest anytime fitness for a cardio workout for 30 minutes. Then be depending on the parking for free time I might get a weight session in on at least one body part. Later in the afternoon about 3.30 I go for another cardio workout and then do another weights workout. Do this for as many days a week as I can. Summer is just around the corner....lol


----------



## Scotsman (Feb 8, 2016)

Go home and sleep a couple of hours.


----------

